# Glowing Eyes in Bushes: TP Rolls and Glowsticks



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone has posted this but heard about this today.


Take toilet paper rolls and cut eyes of various shapes in them.
Snap the glow stick, throw it in
Plug each end with TP (or something)
Place accordingly


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

dont get much more simple than that, good idea


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very simple. I'm trying it this year!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Brilliant! I have 4 bushes streetside just waiting to ogle the people walking by.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha, love it!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I made one this weekend. I think the roll is better spray painted flat black and wax paper inserted to cover the eye holes - it breaks up the light better.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Seems like a quick spritz of yellow or orange paint on the inside would help too.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

in diameter and very sturdy maybe 3/8" wall thickness... But the construction was similar. Carve the eyes, trace a piece of card stock for an end cap. Glue tha cap on and paint the thing black. We used a string of exterior grade C7 christmas lights the kind that each bulb twinkled and they were of various colors. This way the eyes blinked at random. We had a hedge along the drive way and we set them in the hedge. We had some that looked angry and some that looked sad. It is so simple yet a great effect. I think I may break out the rotary tool some ABS pipe and some flashing LEDs as an updated version... 

BTW one could use a flickering LED tea light and put a piece of colored lighting gel (sample books available for a couple buck on line have small pieces but this is just what one needs here) on the interior of the tube...


----------

